# ServerMania / B2Net / B2NetSolutions 8185 Sheridan Drive 14221 = Same as ColoCrossing's Address



## drmike (Nov 29, 2013)

So my crystal ball for corrupt VPS offers seems to have been working quite well.

I said B2Net/ServerMania would be seen on LEB with a Black Friday offer, and so it was:

http://vpsboard.com/topic/2689-black-friday-and-cyber-monday-predicitions/?p=39973

and... http://lowendbox.com/blog/black-friday-servermania-7month-1gb-xen-hvm-windows-vps-in-los-angeles-and-buffalo/

Well in this latest offer on LEB, ServerMania pushes the test IP of:

*192.157.59.250*

*Whois info:*

NetRange: 192.157.59.0 - 192.157.59.255
CIDR: 192.157.59.0/24
OriginAS: AS55286
NetName: SERVERMANIA-BUFFALO
NetHandle: NET-192-157-59-0-1
Parent: NET-192-157-48-0-1
NetType: Reassigned
RegDate: 2013-10-16
Updated: 2013-10-16
Ref: http://whois.arin.net/rest/net/NET-192-157-59-0-1

OrgName: B2NetSolutions
OrgId: B2NET
Address: *8185 Sheridan Drive*
City: *Williamsville*
StateProv: *NY*
PostalCode: *14221*
Country: US
RegDate: 2006-03-06
Updated: 2013-09-23

--------

So now we have B2Net/ServerMania "officially" sharing the address with ColoCrossing Headquarters office.



> [PDF]
> Company Fact Sheet - ColoCrossing
> colocrossing.com/downloads/ColoCrossing-FactSheet.pdf - Cached
> *8185 Sheridan Drive, Buffalo, NY 14221* Tel 800.518.9716 www.colocrossing. com. ColoCrossing is an enterprise focused hosting provider that strives to deliver ...


These cats are sharing far more than just a mailing address.  That Level 3 pipe, yeah word is CC is sharing the cost of such with B2Net.  Partners on that.


----------



## MannDude (Nov 29, 2013)

Maybe their office is under Jon's desk like Fabozzi's?


----------



## GVH-Jon (Nov 29, 2013)

ServerMania is a Canadian company and their offices are in Canada.

I believe that they were registered with ARIN and had their own IP space before they moved over to ColoCrossing (When they were trading as B2Net Solutions), and now since their network is entirely based out of ColoCrossing they found it beneficial to list ColoCrossing's address there. Nothing wrong with that.

Proof that their offices are based in Canada and that they are a Canadian company: http://whois.arin.net/rest/poc/NOC13339-ARIN.html <- POC Handle.


----------



## DomainBop (Nov 29, 2013)

> Proof that their offices are based in Canada http://whois.arin.ne...13339-ARIN.html



Actually, that's proof that they are a UPS Store customer and have a mailbox at the UPS Store at 371 Front Street West. in Toronto   FYI, the phone number they list on that ARIN record "+1-716-745-4678 (Office)" is Buffalo not Toronto.

I


----------



## qps (Nov 30, 2013)

Edit, I see that this is a residential address. I guess my initial assessment was incorrect.


----------



## drmike (Nov 30, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> ServerMania is a Canadian company and their offices are in Canada.
> 
> I believe that they were registered with ARIN and had their own IP space before they moved over to ColoCrossing (When they were trading as B2Net Solutions), and now since their network is entirely based out of ColoCrossing they found it beneficial to list ColoCrossing's address there. Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> ...


----------



## drmike (Nov 30, 2013)

Man are these guys at ServerMania FUCKING SCUM BAGS.

Link: http://www.servermania.com/

Search for: "Featured Networks & Datacenters" within the page

Immediately above that  is a block with testimonials.  Look at these fraudulent testimonials:



> Server Mania provides flexible cloud solutions that enable our company to provide maximum uptime to our readers, when disaster strikes their Supper Fleet is always available when we need them most. I have never been with a host that offers this level of service.
> *- icohol Intoxicating Online Magazine*


and...



> Known for top notch customer service, Aim2Game provides Minecraft Game Server Hosting solutions to thousands of customers from allover the world. Working with Server Mania we are able to keep our infrastructure online 100% of the time to provide the ultimate game experience to our users.
> 
> *- Aim2Game*


icohol and Aim2Game are both owned by Chris Niedojadlo.   You can get ample evidence of that here:

http://vpsboard.com/topic/2250-aim2game-b2-net-servermania-chris-niedojadlo-jerzy-niedojadlo-kevin-blanchard

BOTH OF THESE TESTIMONIALS ARE WROTE BY THE GUY WHO IS THE CURRENT CEO/HEAD OF SERVERMANIA - Chris Niedojadlo.

Time for regulators in Canada and the United States to bring an action.  This is clear fraud and false testimonials.


----------



## Eric1212 (Nov 30, 2013)

> A search today for that address (which is mail drop inside a drugstore):


It's not exactly a Drugstore.  CanadaPost has partnered with Shoppers Drug Mart (An awful convenience store / pharmacy), so it's mostly likely a P.O. Box (which takes on a different address form than a P.O. Box in the USA)

Edit: It's a bit shady that their address is not, at least, consistent. 

I use a UPS Mailbox for business mail as well -- just because it's a convenience, and I don't have an office outside my home. Nothing wrong with that but ServerMania isn't being very straight-forward.


----------



## drmike (Dec 9, 2013)

Everyone should be aware that LEB has again featured vpsAce as the offer....

http://lowendbox.com/blog/vps-ace-12year-128mb-6month-2gb-openvz-vps-and-more-in-the-usa-and-the-netherlands


----------



## Francisco (Dec 9, 2013)

Barely a week between listings.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Dec 9, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Barely a week between listings.
> 
> 
> Francisco


I haven't ran a recent total for their (B2Net/ServerMania) offers.  Think they are up around 15+ for the year.

I can hear the excuses, that these companies aren't them, they just register the  WHMCS license.  Problem is there are layers of overlap and you've been busted lying points.

Frankly, been waiting for B2Net to bark up since the mess around their brand dwarfs poor behavior by CC.  Needless to say birds of a feather conspiring together up there.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 9, 2013)

Pretty sure it's more than 15... I counted them up in the past, and I think it was 15 around then. That was a couple months ago. I'll recount later when not so busy.

Funny how Maarten over there was gung-ho about 'protecting the community' from bad hosts when Ash came back with whatever his new brand is. While I think it was a good move and I applauded him on his action there, I do say I find it comical he turns a blind eye to more serious things that the community who doesn't know better should be protected from. I'd certainly want to know if I am signing up for a provider with a history of data breaches and poor response to it/them. I'd want to know if my provider recently leaked my CC info publicly. Heck, he doesn't even mention in the write-up intro for their offers about their previous posts on LEB, and how they went. It seems like most providers are given a write-up of, "So and so has been featured on LEB several times in the past, with mixed results seen here". No mention of their previous postings.


----------



## drmike (Dec 9, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Funny how Maarten over there was gung-ho about 'protecting the community' from bad hosts when Ash came back with whatever his new brand is. While I think it was a good move and I applauded him on his action there, I do say I find it comical he turns a blind eye to more serious things that the community who doesn't know better should be protected from. I'd certainly want to know if I am signing up for a provider with a history of data breaches and poor response to it/them. I'd want to know if my provider recently leaked my CC info publicly. Heck, he doesn't even mention in the write-up intro for their offers about their previous posts on LEB, and how they went. It seems like most providers are given a write-up of, "So and so has been featured on LEB several times in the past, with mixed results seen here". No mention of their previous postings.


I give Maarten a big thumbs up for the Ash situation and calling him out on it.  Ash is shameless and unrepentant about his flipping of companies.  Each to their own, legal yes, but morally, not so good/right for customers.   I buy from personalities, based on their personality, trustability, public perception.  So Ash along with many others is blah, avoid, no cookie, no sale from me.

I give Maarten extra credit for approving my LEB comments about vpsACE.

Unsure how far this fairness will extend and if uniformly done, but I'll give him credit for lately and those two issues.   How long that will continue and CC allows it, well, we shall see.  Would have been nice to see mention in the ad intro about some warnings though.  Like < 48 hour move notice to customers not too long ago, the database compromise, etc.    

Let's hope Maarten keeps sharp on things and isn't silenced/filtered/etc. himself for being fair.


----------

